# Meeting a Vizsla family on Saturday



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello! I did a quick search on this topic but didn't turn anything up, if it has been discussed before I apologize.

My husband and I are looking to get our first V. We have 2 cats currently but no dogs. We are young and don't have any children. We both grew up with dogs, I had beagles all my childhood/young adult life and he had a husky. I have done a ton of research on Vizslas, as well as read this forum a lot, so I know about their needs. 

We are driving out to a local breeder on Saturday to meet their pups and the mom/dad. This breeder has 5 Vizslas and 2 current litters, but only 1 pup left. I am wanting to know if there are certain things I should look for in the puppy as far as temperament. The puppies are 6.5 weeks old currently. I can think of the usual and obvious questions I should ask the breeder about their dogs, but is there anything out of the ordinary I might not be thinking of that I should inquire about?

I remember with our beagles we had a list of temperament/personality traits to check for, and I wasn't sure if the same applied to the Vizsla breed. 

I do believe that any pup can be a wonderful addition with the right training and devotion, so I am not *too* concerned about there only being one puppy to choose from, but I figured I would talk to you all to make sure.

Thank you so much!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't seen a bad V pup, ever. Ask about genetic issues, and temperament traits of the parents. 

I think at 6.5 weeks, the pups will be very close in terms of personality.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We only had 2 pups to choose from with Luna and they were practically identical. We chose the one who seemed a little less rough in play and a little less vocal. But, it was a marginal difference and barely even noticeable. I wanted them both and felt guilty leaving one behind, so that's one thing you won't have to deal with


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

What breeder is it? Maybe some can advise (PM or thread) with questions specific to them. But since you don't currently have a dog to mesh with I wouldn't be too worried. Every litter has a last pup.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

There are certain "flags" to me when I read puppy posts. One flag of concern is that both parents are on site. Though it does happen with reputable breeders breeding their stud to their own bitch, I would look very closely at the pedigrees and health papers of the litter before I would step foot in the door to look at pups. 

Are both parents OFA registered with a Fair, Good or Excellent rating on their hips. Verify the registration number to the online registry yourself and cross-check the registration numbers to the AKC registration paperwork. 
Do either of the parents have the same parent in their pedigree? This is also a flag of concern.
Does the breeder have a written health guarantee of money back or replacement of the pup if a genetic issue arises within the first two years? 
Does the breeder take back any forfeit pup for any reason at any time? 
Does the breeder interview YOU to see what type of home you'll provide? 
Do the parents perform in the avenues you want? If you want a hunting dog, do they hunt or field test? If you want a show prospect, are the parents show dogs?
If the answer to these questions is all good, then I'd go see the pups. Otherwise, I'd keep looking. 
I have seen poorly bred pups from both conformation and temperment issues. Sometimes, as in any species, there are defects of birth in even "well bred" dogs. 

I know this wasn't a direct answer to your question - but my experience is it is much more important to choose the breeder and the litter than the individual pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to agree with WillowndRanch.
Vizsla puppies are just so gosh darn cute. Too easy to fall in love at first sight, so do your homework first.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

WillowynRanch's advise is excellent.

The fact that they have two litters at the same time would put me off. I wonder how often they have litters??

I always interview breeders over the phone first. Look at pedigrees online, as I avoid line breeding at all costs these days.
Bye the time I go to look at a litter I am pretty sure that I would like to have a puppy from that breeder. As WR says - Once I see the puppies it is too late for me to walk away so all my boxes have to be ticked before I go look.

Good luck for yoour search.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Really, really good advice.....thank you.

They've never had 2 litters at once before now and have been breeding since 1998. They usually only have 1 litter every year or two. 

I am curious as to why having both parents on site is a red flag. Is it because of potential inbreeding?

I will ask to see their pedigrees and inquire about their OFA. Off to email them now!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

lilyloo said:


> I am curious as to why having both parents on site is a red flag. Is it because of potential inbreeding?


As I said, they could be totally reputable and know that breeding their stud to their own bitch is a right combination that was planned generations in advance, or -
It is very common practice for backyard breeders to get two dogs that are "AKC registered" and put them together to make puppies and income. There are top studs available all over the country and with current veterinary methods a bitch can be inseminated from a Top stud that is 2,000 miles away, dead or alive. The flag can also be "why the stud in the backyard?" when one can breed to a proven top producer - unless maybe that stud IS the dog others seek out to improve their lines. 

I wouldn't toss the dogs out on this alone, but it makes me look closely at the breeding and why. The Breeder should also be able to explain why he chose this stud to that female and what they are trying to achieve with the breeding.

Good luck and don't worry you're missing out if you decide to pass on a litter - there are many great breeders out there. Be patient, don't worry about a day or two travel to pick up your Pup; in the stream of their lives that's just a tiny riffle.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hi lil
when i picked up roxy there were only 2 pups left a boy and a bitch, i wanted a bitch but she was a no brainer as soon as i saw her she was full of personality so i wasnt concerned with just picking her.

the breeder was registered through a uk site called epups and they vet the breeders so that was a good start.

both parents were present as they were the breeders dogs, but non related. 

mum had a few litters prior to roxys but was super fit and a lovely nature about her.

you will know if it isnt right through basic human instinct

best of luck...im 14 months in and still not a regret

( i have since met another from the same breeder through sheer chance on a walk and he was a beut...was just chatting to the owner and found out they both came from the same breeder so roxy met her cousin ;D)
good luck


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, we met the Vizsla family yesterday!

The puppies were (of course) beyond cute. I was really impressed with the breeders. They've done such a great job socializing them. Mom & Dad doggies were on site and gorgeous. Very well behaved and calm, although I think they just got back from a romp around the yard. ;D First thing dad did to me was come up and lean against me and look up with "pet me" eyes, too cute!

We had 6 girls to choose from, as none of the other owners had been out to "pick" their girls yet. We were at first tempted to pick the runt who was tiny and very feisty! She was the first to run up to the gate of the pin and "demand" to be picked up. She was also all over her littermates and growling/playing. We went with our better judgement and ended up picking one of the mellow (as mellow as a V pup can be, anyway!) girls. She's so sweet .. and big! 

They're 6 weeks old now, we will go back in about 2 weeks to bring her home.

Husband and I can't decide on a name. Suggestions? I am liking Ruby but he isn't too sold yet.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> I am curious as to why having both parents on site is a red flag. Is it because of potential inbreeding?


When I was talking to breeders I asked the same question! The breeder that I ended up with explained to me that there is a handful of breeders in the US that create their own distinct lineages of Vizslas. 

The objective is to get as close to the breed standard as possible, but there are multiple elements that need to be taken care of. 

If the breeder is on that level of sophistication, they can use their own sire and dam to "fix" or entrench specific traits (head shape, tail set, rear angulation, temperament). So that these traits are present consistently in every litter. And also to breed out genetic problems. The result is that those traits (or their absence, like epilepsy) become dominant genes. And the breeder can subsequently breed to hunting lines to improve nose quality, as just one example. 

Marion Coffman, the legendary breeder who wrote the "Bible" on Vizsla, designed her own breeding program in that way. My breeder started out like that too, "setting" specific traits to standard and then adding layers of enhancements via subsequent breedings. 

So I agree, _extra care is needed_ when the sire and dam are both on site. But if the breeder is top of the line and both dogs are excellent, this could mean a really good thing.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm very curious and hope you'll share with us your discoveries.

What did the health checks of the parents reveal?
Are either of the Parents used for Performance or shown in the conformation ring?
What was the intent of the breeder in producing this particular litter?

Yes, I admit - these are baiting questions. My "gut radar" is beeping like mad. 
No one else had come yet so you get pick? "Beep" Radar...
As others have said, once one puts hands on a cute puppy, many of these questions get dismissed. They are still important questions, nontheless.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

lilyloo, sounds to me you are looking for a family dog. 

Make sure the dogs are healthy, parents are temperamentally correct, non aggressive. Note how the breeder handles the dogs. Are the pups picked up and taught bite inhibition - some breeders pick the pups up one by one and put their fingers in their mouth and yelp :'( when the dog bites.
How clean are the crates? Do they have a puppy pay area outside on fresh grass, is this area clean? How often are the pups taken outside? 

Pick the pups up one by one and note the ones that chew least on your fingers. That is if you are allowed to play and choose. That's all. I would rather pick my own dog than let the breeder choose for me.

I would not want to be a breeder. Rather spend my time training... 

So much depends on training, it's not even funny. 
You can take a family oriented V. dog and make him into pretty good hunter if you know how to train. OR you can have the best genes in the world and have the dog fall apart because of poor training.
Overall, listen to the dog it will show you what it needs, do not over-train it. But, basic obedience is absolutely necessary when the time comes (they get a break until 4 or 5 months old). They mature slowly and a healthy sense of humor is needed to cope with them.
Plenty of patience and CONSISTENCY will yield pretty good results. 

Point is I would lay emphasis on health and temperament. Makes life easier later for the average Vizsla owner.


----------

